# Grouse numbers down?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I usually see between 15 and 30 grouse every year elk hunting. This year we saw 2 and only heard of 2 other guys seeing 1 bird each. Anybody else have any insight?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive heard the same from other guys. The spots they usually hunt have very low numbers.

My spots Ive noticed an increase in birds.

Strange year to say the least.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

cfarnwide said:


> My spots Ive noticed an increase in birds.


+1



> Strange year to say the least.


x10


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually see birds every year during the elk hunt, know that you mentioned it didn't see 1 bird this year :shock:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Last years grouse hunt was terrible for us. I hope this year is a little better, if not back to normal. They're fun birds for sure! Chukars are doing extremely well any ways!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

they do seem to be down this year. i see them each time i go out but only one here and one there kind of thing. i havent seen any brood families or any big groups, just singles and a couple of pairs. I tend to think that late snow in june killed a lot of chics.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I haven't seen much in my spots either. I think the helicopters are pushing them off of the public land.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

HJB said:


> I haven't seen much in my spots either. *I think the helicopters are pushing them off of the public land.*


 :lol: Excellent!!! :lol:


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

I have seen about 10 in two days on one road, (26 miles) I did not see any up there were you sent me. 
Usually I see coyotes and no birds this year I saw birds and no dogs. hmmhmhmhm..and I was not in my helicopter this weekend!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HJB said:


> I haven't seen much in my spots either. I think the helicopters are pushing them off of the public land.


I'm seeing fewer Blues and more Ruffeds this year.

Blues roost higher up in trees, so I suppose the helicopters prop wash is taking them out. :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

As long as I have been in the correct terrain with feed- I have seen birds every time out-


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I've seen tons of ruffed this year no blues. Guess they must be migrating to my hole.


----------

